
Kansas couple sues IP mapping firm for turning their life into a “digital hell” - AWildDHHAppears
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/08/kansas-couple-sues-ip-mapping-firm-for-turning-their-life-into-a-digital-hell/
======
thefastlane
good. these sorts of tech-driven kafkaesque nightmares need to be righted.

